# Chkdsk /r = THE VOLUME APPEARS TO CONTAIN ONE OR MORE UNRECOVERABLE PROBLEMS



## newreel (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm working on an HP Media Center m7138c, running XP SP2, 1gb of ram.

I'm re-installing XP on this PC. It was actually running fine (no complaints) but the user is giving it to her mom, and she wanted it wiped clean so mom would have a fresh PC.

So I went through the normal install procedure, wiped out the old user's partition, left the recovery partition alone, and began the install. 

About 15 minutes into the install I get a BSOD. I've never seen that happen during an install - especially if everything had been wiped clean just prior. So I powered down, restarted, went into the recovery console, and ran chkdsk /r. That's when I got the message:

THE VOLUME APPEARS TO CONTAIN ONE OR MORE UNRECOVERABLE PROBLEMS

Hmmm. What gives? Again...the computer was running fine prior to this. 

Any thoughts??? :4-dontkno


----------



## geek73 (Mar 29, 2007)

Howdy newreel

Hmm this is a tough one.. As you cannot get to the boot.ini file.. 

Do you have another hard drive that is just laying around and you don't really need? If you do have another hard drive, and your XP disk, you could load XP on that, then slave the other drive to it, and maybe be able to do a repair on it.


----------



## newreel (Aug 13, 2007)

geek73 - thanks. I happen to have an extra hard drive here and WinXP is already loaded on it. So...about this "slaving" thing. I've noticed there are 2 "connectors" for hdd's coming off the mobo. I think the ribbon-cables are even numbered 1 and 2 if memory serves (big "if" - I'm over 40). 

So, I guess I connect the "good" hdd to #1 and the "very, very, bad" hdd (ooh) to #2 ribbon cable and boot?

Does the #2 drive just show up in the list of files within Windows in #1 (right click START then EXPLORE)? And if it does, then what? What would you recommend I do at that point? She doesn't need any of her files - she's ready to wipe them out and start anew. That's how we got here in the first place...


----------



## newreel (Aug 13, 2007)

Well - so much for that.

Actually, as I mentioned in my first post, this is an HP Media Center PC - these cases are laid out differently - the hdd is not cabled in the normal manner. First of all, it's buried under a "user's media drive" (whatever that is), then there is just one small red cable connecting it to the mobo. I have no idea how to master and slave hdd's in this case. Can it even be done?


----------

